# Condutor ou Motorista? Tanto faz?



## 2007Ciça Espanha

Bom dia, pessoal!

Antes de qualquer coisa, aí vai o meu muito obrigado a todos que puderem ajudar-me. A intenção também tem muito valor. Agradeço--lhes imenso.

Vejamos a minha dúvida. Podemos designar a pessoa que conduz um veículo tanto como CONDUTOR como por MOTORISTA. Então pergunto: há algo que me impeça chamar qualquer condutor de motorista? São 100% sinônimos? No Brasil eu só usava o termo motorista. A minha experiência com o português europeu me faz pensar que usam mais condutor.

Gostava imensamente de saber como os portugueses usam as palavras condutor e motorista.

Um vez mais, muito obrigada 

E até breve


----------



## willy2008

Oi,2007 ciça eu acho que em portugal se usa condutor,mas isso algum foreiro de Portugal vai-te dizer melhor do que eu,so posso dicer com certeza que na Argentina chamamos  conductor a quem dirige um carro e chofer se esta dirigindo um onibus ou táxi.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Vanda

Você está certa, Ciça, os brasileiros dizem mais 'motorista'. Provavelmente são os portugueses que optam pelo 'condutor'.


----------



## Sophie_C

Em português, todos nós que conduzimos um veículo somos condutores. Os motoristas são os que conduzem como profissão: motorista de táxi/autocarro.


----------



## Mangato

Em Espanha quando voçê fale *motorista*, a gente entenderá que está falando  dum motoqueiro. Aquele que viaja em motocicleta.  Tambén são conhecidos por motoristas os policiais  de trânsito.


----------



## Benvindo

Vanda said:


> Você está certa, Ciça, os brasileiros dizem mais 'motorista'. Provavelmente são os portugueses que optam pelo 'condutor'.




Correto, a forma popular no Brasil é "motorista". Mas o CNT, Código Nacional de Trânsito (lei 9503 23/09/97) usa o tempo todo "condutor".


----------



## Amarello

2007Ciça Espanha said:


> Bom dia, pessoal!
> 
> Antes de qualquer coisa, aí vai o meu muito obrigado a todos que puderem ajudar-me. A intenção também tem muito valor. Agradeço--lhes imenso.
> 
> Vejamos a minha dúvida. Podemos designar a pessoa que conduz um veículo tanto como CONDUTOR como por MOTORISTA. Então pergunto: há algo que me impeça chamar qualquer condutor de motorista? São 100% sinônimos? No Brasil eu só usava o termo motorista. A minha experiência com o português europeu me faz pensar que usam mais condutor.
> 
> Gostava imensamente de saber como os portugueses usam as palavras condutor e motorista.
> 
> Um vez mais, muito obrigada
> 
> Olá Cica:
> 
> Tenho visto a palavra "motorista" para as pessoas que dirigem um caminhao, um taxi, como profissionais.
> Abraco,
> Amarello
> 
> E até breve


----------



## Outsider

Embora ambos os termos me pareçam aceitáveis, acho que "motorista" tende a ser preferido em certos contextos, por exemplo quando se fala de motoristas particulares. "O motorista da princesa Diana..."

"Chofer" também se usa em Portugal, a propósito, mais ou menos como no Brasil.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



Outsider said:


> por exemplo quando se fala de motoristas particulares. "O motorista da princesa Diana..."



Que lembrancinha mais trágica, hein, Outsider?

Os motoristas/condutores de caminhões costumam ser chamados de *caminhoneiros*, no Brasil. 

Até.:


----------



## coolbrowne

Tagarela said:


> Os motoristas/condutores de caminhões costumam ser chamados de *caminhoneiros*, no Brasil.


 
De acordo, porém veja que *caminhoneiro* passou a ter uso comum mais ou menos a partir dos anos 70 ou 80. Antes disso, o uso geral no Brasil era *motorista de caminhão*. 
Isto dito, permitam-me notar que a pergunta original é acerca do uso *em Portugal*.  Portanto, vou parar por aqui, a fim de melhor aprender com os ilustres companheiros d'além-mar.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Carfer

Outsider e Sophie C resumiram já, de forma bastante abrangente, o uso de condutor e motorista em Portugal. Pelo que me toca, só queria salientar uma particularidade: há dois casos de condutores profissionais que nunca ou quase nunca ouço chamar motoristas, o dos condutores dos eléctricos (_bondes_ no Brasil/ _tranvías_ em Espanha) e o dos maquinistas dos combóios (_trens_ no Brasil/ _trenes_ em Espanha).


----------



## MOC

Também não ouço chamar motoristas aos de camiões. Esses são sempre tratados por "camionistas".


----------



## Carfer

MOC said:


> Também não ouço chamar motoristas aos de camiões. Esses são sempre tratados por "camionistas".


 
De facto, o termo camionista vulgarizou-se e usa-se frequentemente em substituição de motorista (de camião), que era a designação mais comum quando eu era jovem. Mesmo assim, creio que ainda se continua a ouvir esta última.


----------



## Naticruz

A ideia que tenho é a seguinte:

Se conduzes um veículo *motorizado* e fazes desse exercício profissão, és um *motorista*, ainda que, no tocante aos que conduzem camiões, sejam normalmente designados por *camionistas*. Os donos dos camiões, ou de frotas de camiões, ainda que os não conduzam, também são chamados de camionistas.

Se não és profissional do volante, te designam normalmente por *condutor*.

Para se ser motorista tem de se conduzir um veículo motorizado, quem conduz, por exemplo, uma carroça, ainda que profissionalmente, não pode ser considerado motorista.

Carfer aponta duas situações de exclusão: os «condutores» de eléctricos e de comboios. Esses são chamados *guarda-freios. *Se não se chamam motoristas será porque os veículos que conduzem não são motorizados? Esta é uma pergunta que faço porque confesso não perceber absolutamente nada deste, ou de outro, tipo de transportes. Sei que são veículos eléctricos e pouco mais.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Outsider

Os eléctricos e os comboios são motorizados -- isto é, impulsionados por um motor. Que seja um motor eléctrico em vez de um motor de explosão não faz diferença.


----------



## Naticruz

Outsider said:


> Os eléctricos e os comboios são motorizados -- isto é, impulsionados por um motor. Que seja um motor eléctrico em vez de um motor de explosão não faz diferença.


Muito obrigada, Outsider
Até estou envergonhada de tanta ignorância. 
Melhores cumprimentos


----------



## Outsider

Não tem razão para se envergonhar. Esteja por perto quando eu responder a alguma pergunta de culinária, e então é que verá ignorância.


----------



## Carfer

Naticruz said:


> Carfer aponta duas situações de exclusão: os «condutores» de eléctricos e de comboios. Esses são chamados *guarda-freios. *


 
_Guarda-freios_ é exclusivo dos condutores dos eléctricos. Os condutores dos combóios designam-se por '_*maquinistas*_'. _Guarda-freios_ nos caminhos de ferro eram os elementos da tripulação dos combóios que viajavam em guaritas elevadas sobre o tecto dos vagões ou carruagens e que, a um sinal do maquinista, apertavam ou aliviavam os freios manuais em simultâneo com a locomotiva, no tempo em que a maioria dos veículos ferroviários rebocados não tinham travões de vácuo nem de ar comprimido comandados pelo maquinista. Hoje creio que já não há guarda-freios. 

Nos caminhos de ferro o *condutor*, por sua vez, não era o maquinista, mas outro tripulante que viajava no furgão e, mais tarde, na locomotiva e que, depois de verificar que estava tudo em ordem, confirmava as ordens de partida do chefe da estação. Em sentido estrito, não conduzia nada. Também hoje já não há, ao que julgo.


----------



## Naticruz

Carfer said:


> _Guarda-freios_ é exclusivo dos condutores dos eléctricos. Os condutores dos combóios designam-se por '_*maquinistas*_'. _Guarda-freios_ nos caminhos de ferro eram os elementos da tripulação dos combóios que viajavam em guaritas elevadas sobre o tecto dos vagões ou carruagens e que, a um sinal do maquinista, apertavam ou aliviavam os freios manuais em simultâneo com a locomotiva, no tempo em que a maioria dos veículos ferroviários rebocados não tinham travões de vácuo nem de ar comprimido comandados pelo maquinista. Hoje creio que já não há guarda-freios.
> 
> Nos caminhos de ferro o *condutor*, por sua vez, não era o maquinista, mas outro tripulante que viajava no furgão e, mais tarde, na locomotiva e que, depois de verificar que estava tudo em ordem, confirmava as ordens de partida do chefe da estação. Em sentido estrito, não conduzia nada. Também hoje já não há, ao que julgo.


Obrigada Carfer por tão minucioso esclarecimento
Um abraço


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

Acabei de ler as respostas dadas a minha consulta e fiquei maravilhada com a atenção que recebida por todos.

Abraços cheios de agradecimento


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Condutor é usado pelos próprios motoristas de ônibus, reparem.
Mas aqui no Brasil usamos mais motorista quando nos referimos a ônibus, porem para trens, mêtros, acho estranho chamá-los de motoristas, então acabo usando condutor.
E ai vai uma dica!
Se você tiver um amigo piloto de avião e tiver muita intimidade, em um momento de descontração, chame-o de motorista de avião e veja a reação! Ou então corra!
Mas tome muito cuidado, nem todos levam essa piadinha na brincadeira!


----------

